# TFO no fault warranty service......



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

.....was awesome as always!
Sent rod in last Tuesday, it was back on my doorstep yesterday. New stick ready for another session!!
L8, Harry


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*TFO Warranty*



CaptHarry said:


> .....was awesome as always!
> Sent rod in last Tuesday, it was back on my doorstep yesterday. New stick ready for another session!!
> L8, Harry


Just curious Capt Harry; but what was wrong with it? C2


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Is that unlimited? Lifetime?


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

C2,
Me highsticking and a jack crevalle, turned a 4 piece rod into a 7 piece rod

JT, 
Yep, LifeTime No Fault Warranty. I think this is actually the 2nd or 3rd return on this particular 10wt. (I know a NC Albie killed it once as well) Only bummer, this time, they swapped out my butt section also. That grip had a lot of fish/memories landed on it It also had a certain feel to my hand, the new fresh cork feels kinda weird. Gonna have to get out and break 'er in right, and soon.:thumbsup:

L8, Harry


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*TFO Rods*

Post Deleted: Double Dipping ! C2


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*TFO Rods*



CaptHarry said:


> C2,
> Me highsticking and a jack crevalle, turned a 4 piece rod into a 7 piece rod
> 
> JT,
> ...


Boy! They're losing money on you. They should give you your money back!

High Sticking will do it every time. Gotta stay away from those jacks!. C2


----------

